# 288 Ac Monroe County, GA Tract Available



## QSVC (Aug 1, 2014)

288 Ac in Southern Monroe County off of Hwy 74. Partial Dove field, natural spring on the border. Minutes from Macon. $15.21/Ac. This includes liability insurance for the club. PM with an e-mail or phone number and I can provide maps and any other detailed information. Thanks in advance!


----------



## HEARDHUNTER (Aug 4, 2014)

pm sent


----------



## LifeHunter (Aug 5, 2014)

pm sent


----------



## Cje30115 (Aug 6, 2014)

Pm sent


----------



## bdrum419 (Aug 8, 2014)

*some more info*

Are you the land owner?  Has the property been managed for hunting in the past?


----------

